# User expandability of ADT Pulse????



## Charles J P

I had played with X-10 years ago and had become interested again HA again recently. My wife wanted to install a security system so after some research, I decided to go with ADT based on what appears to be at least SOME level of user customization outside of ADT installers doing everything.


ADT is coming this upcoming Thursday to install the security system but I held off on a bunch of the extras through them because I'm fairly technical (work in IT) and have some HA experience and thought if I wanted more "convenience" Z-Wave components I could add them myself. For example, I don't need a locksmith to change out a couple deadbolts. I've installed them before. I was able to source Kwikset Z-Wave deadbolts for $150 less PER unit than what ADT wanted. I'm hoping they will integrate with the ADT system. Is the ADT system fairly open to those who are tech savvy? Can I add my own light controllers and other items? How flexible is their alerts system (I found a youtube video that gives some scant detail).


If anyone here has the Pulse system I'd sure appreciate some feedback.


Thank you.


----------



## jautor

The Pulse web GUI allows homeowners to add devices from the list of "supported" devices. So as long as you buy the same devices as they offer (and/or look through the drop-down lists in the UI after installation), you can add them yourself. Note that ADT won't cover those devices under their service contract (meaning, they break, don't call them.







)


----------



## Charles J P

The ADT website reads:


"We are working to provide an ever-expanding list of innovative device offerings for our ADT Pulse customers. Each time a new device is approved for use with the system, we will add it to this list.

Use of non-approved devices


Should you attempt to use a non-ADT-approved device with the ADT Pulse system, you may find that it does not easily integrate into the system, or does not respond in a way that meets your expectations. If you have problems with a non-ADT-approved device, please contact your retailer or the manufacturer for assistance. Only ADT-approved devices are supported by the ADT Product Support Teams.


It is for this reason that we strongly encourage ADT Pulse customers to use only ADT-approved devices."


I assume that's the standard corporate statement crafted to make you think if you don't pay $259 to have them install a Kwikset deadbolt, it won't work. I was hoping a system owner would chime in. Do you have the Pulse system, jautor?


----------



## jautor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Charles J P*  /t/1509734/user-expandability-of-adt-pulse#post_24160363
> 
> 
> I assume that's the standard corporate statement crafted to make you think if you don't pay $259 to have them install a Kwikset deadbolt, it won't work.



Correct. The gear they install is right out of the same retail boxes, and you can add it through the same web UI. I've helped friends with this, works fine. Just has to be on the supported device list.


----------



## Charles J P

Thanks. I'll have to play around. I already bought an "unsupported" door sensor for my garage overhead door. Hopefully it pairs. In addition I was hoping the system had enough flexibility in the alerts panel to send an alert not just if the garage door is open, but if it remains open for X minutes.


----------



## jautor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Charles J P*  /t/1509734/user-expandability-of-adt-pulse#post_24163122
> 
> 
> Thanks. I'll have to play around. I already bought an "unsupported" door sensor for my garage overhead door.



Last time I looked at the GUI, I didn't see a way to pair a device that wasn't in their list of supported devices. I've seen some posts where folks claim to have added unlisted devices from the same manufacturer (say, another GE Zwave device), but haven't seen this in person.


> Quote:
> In addition I was hoping the system had enough flexibility in the alerts panel to send an alert not just if the garage door is open, but if it remains open for X minutes.



The alerts and "automations" (event triggers) functionality is pretty flexible. It has a delay option from a few seconds up to 30 minutes (maybe longer?) after a trigger.


----------



## haworld

Just wanted to chime in here Charles, alot of my customers use ADT pulse and as jautor pointed out and as you found in the manual, as long as the devices are on their list, you shouldn't have any problems if you DIY. I must have at least a dozen customers who have used the GE Jasco 45602, 45603, and all the switches (45609/45612 and 3-way aux 45610) on their Pulse network with no problems. The entire GE Jasco line is on their list, as well as Leviton Vizia RF line is supported as well. I am currently researching the Evolve line with another customer who wants to use those for his Pulse system as well, so will post back once I know more.


Hope that helps!


----------



## Charles J P

The system is being installed today. I'll post back some results. One thing I notice is that there are NO door/window sensors listed. Does that mean you cannot add your own? I guess I'll find out. I purchased an Aeon Labs door sensor to use on my garage overhead door.


----------



## jautor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Charles J P*  /t/1509734/user-expandability-of-adt-pulse#post_24184255
> 
> 
> The system is being installed today. I'll post back some results. One thing I notice is that there are NO door/window sensors listed. Does that mean you cannot add your own? I guess I'll find out. I purchased an Aeon Labs door sensor to use on my garage overhead door.



Simple wired or wireless door and window sensors should be part of any security package they're installing - they should cover all of them in the house, so no need to add them later...


(garage door sensors are a separate question, so yeah, you probably needed that)


----------



## Charles J P

Yeah, but they charge you (a marked up rate) for each sensor and while they do cover all man-doors, they don't put a sensor on the overhead door (that is a convenience/automation item for me, not a security item) nor do they put sensors on windows that are low risk entrance points. They rely on motion sensors to cover if for some reason someone choose to come in an upstairs bedroom window which is 40 feet off the ground due to the fact that I have a walk-out basement.


----------



## otay

Hey Charles-

How did your testing with the Aeon Labs door sensor turn out? I'd like to do the same. I already have Pulse, but this looks interesting: http://board.homeseer.com/showthread.php?t=153372


----------



## Charles J P

You cannot add door sensors or glass break sensors yourself because they are part of the security system (as opposed to part of the automation system). You can add your own light switches, outlets, appliance modules, thermostats, and locks as long as you add the same models that ADT supports.


----------



## haworld




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *otay*  /t/1509734/user-expandability-of-adt-pulse#post_24556731
> 
> 
> Hey Charles-
> 
> How did your testing with the Aeon Labs door sensor turn out? I'd like to do the same. I already have Pulse, but this looks interesting: http://board.homeseer.com/showthread.php?t=153372



I would also like to hear if you were able to integrate Aeon labs sensor in your Pulse, Charles.


@otay - This homeseer setup works great but a couple comments. Substituting the Evolve LFM-20 for a Linear FS20Z-1 will save you about $20 a switch plus if you get an Aeon Labs Minimote instead of the Zee (which are about $200 each) that will save you another $150. Just associate the Aeon Labs door/window sensor to the FS20Z with the minimote instead of getting Homeseer (again another $249 for HS3). Your garage door opener should have the IR switch for safety if your foot is in the door blocking the beam so I do not really see alot of need for a dedicated controller unless you want one anyways or already have or plan to have a full blown HA system, thats fine. But for a standalone garage door opener, you can do this for under $160 (at least thats what we sell them for!). Of course you can get a VeraLite for $160 +/- and it will do the associations for you as well, and you can do X-10 and Insteon with Vera as well.


----------



## Bob-Matthews

I have been using ADT Pulse for 3 years now and have added all the z-wave devices myself. The only challenge is that sometimes new distant devices are not close enough to be detected by the system and have to be moved closer temporarily to be detected. Some devices I added are not on the supported list including a Honeywell TH8320ZW thermostat and a Evolve LRM-AS 120 VAC 500-Watt Wall Mount Dimmer switch. My assumption is that other z wave devices can be added as long as they are similar to those already on the supported device list.


----------



## haworld




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bob-Matthews*  /t/1509734/user-expandability-of-adt-pulse#post_24790593
> 
> 
> I have been using ADT Pulse for 3 years now and have added all the z-wave devices myself. The only challenge is that sometimes new distant devices are not close enough to be detected by the system and have to be moved closer temporarily to be detected. Some devices I added are not on the supported list including a Honeywell TH8320ZW thermostat and a Evolve LRM-AS 120 VAC 500-Watt Wall Mount Dimmer switch. My assumption is that other z wave devices can be added as long as they are similar to those already on the supported device list.



Thanks for that! I have been waiting for someone to post their results re using other devices with the Pulse. More info for my customers. Thanks again!


----------



## dorpaul

*ADT w/ Motion Activated camera (togather)*

Hi! I am a new member who has the ADT Pulse system. I would like to add a Motion Activated camera to it, hopefully this would one device. After reading this list it seems like I would have to add it as an automation feature instead of a security feature, is this correct? My assumption is that the police would not come out unless it were a security feature? Could this motion activated camera be battery powered, as well as 110v? Would it need to be within range of my router? What camera has these features?


----------



## Bob-Matthews

*ADT Pulse Z Wave Devices*

My experience is that you can only add Z-Wave devices that are similar to those on the approved list, which are currently Lighting/receptacles, thermostats and door locks. ADT sells their own cameras which integrate with the Pulse system so those would obviously work. Personally I don't like the idea of ADT having access to my cameras (although they assure me they only can access with my permission) so I use a separate Logitech Alert camera system to monitor my home. Logitech Alert has all the features you want and connects to the internet through your powerlines. You just need to locate the cameras near a power outlet. I am sure that ADT cameras also have the features you want for an additional monthly fee will go up to support the cameras.


----------



## dorpaul

*Thanks Bob*


----------



## bbkim

Bob-Matthews said:


> I have been using ADT Pulse for 3 years now and have added all the z-wave devices myself. The only challenge is that sometimes new distant devices are not close enough to be detected by the system and have to be moved closer temporarily to be detected. Some devices I added are not on the supported list including a Honeywell TH8320ZW thermostat and a Evolve LRM-AS 120 VAC 500-Watt Wall Mount Dimmer switch. My assumption is that other z wave devices can be added as long as they are similar to those already on the supported device list.


I recently got the ADT Pulse but I do not see an option to add any z-wave device via the web GUI. Only option I see is adding touchscreen, cameras, or wi-if extender. Would you mind sharing how you installed the devices? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Bob-Matthews

*adding z wave devices*

To add a z wave device from the web interface you select the "System" tab and press the "Manage Devices" button. Then press the button that says "Lights, thermostats and more..press here to add z wave devices". Select your device from the pull-down menu which lists lighting, thermostats, door locks and controllers.

Next go to your device and put it in discovery mode. For a switch this is usually just pressing the switch, but some have instructions on how to do this. Then go back to the web interface and select "continue" and it will search for and add the device.

The only issue that you may have is your device may be too far from the router and you will have to bring it closer to get it discovered and then move it to its final position.

Regards,

Bob


----------



## bbkim

Bob, thank you for your help. However, I do not have that option. I only have an option to add touch screens, cameras, and wi-fi extenders. I don't see "lights, thermostats, and more" option. I think I should call ADT and ask.


----------



## ManTownMedia

bbkim said:


> Bob, thank you for your help. However, I do not have that option. I only have an option to add touch screens, cameras, and wi-fi extenders. I don't see "lights, thermostats, and more" option. I think I should call ADT and ask.


I have the same issue - no option in Manage Devices to add Lights, etc...I called ADT and they gave me the run around. They wanted an additional fee to come out to add this option when I think it should be done remotely...

Let me know if you find a resolution!


----------



## SBrady

*Adding Z Wave Devices to ADT Pulse*

To find the manage devices button you have to be the site owner. I found that they had made my wife the site owner. So I got her to log on and the button is there. It looks pretty easy to do as previously described.

Go to System, and on devices tab to the top right is the button "Manage Devices". Then you choose from the 4 device types, then a pull down shows up with a list of devices you can add.

I'm going to order another appliance module switch and a light switch and try it. Should get them a week or so.


----------



## Wishkid

*Ge 45604*

Has anyone paired the GE45604 outdoor module? 
I currently trying to pair one but no luck and is in the support list, I have reset it few times and nothing. If anyone encountered similar issue and manage a work around is much appreciated.


Thanks!


----------



## fta123123

*Can a Keyfob be add it to the manage devices?*

Good Morning
Does anyone knows if a wireless keyfob could be add it to the manage devices? or in any other way without having to pay ADT?
Thanks


----------



## jgone

Are there any better quality cameras that work with ADT Pulse?
The 8025 has poor resolution and it seems to need a lot of light for color video.
I would be interested in a dome for indoor /outdoor use and maybe something that has audio.


----------



## SBrady

*Added approved devices, no problems.*



SBrady said:


> To find the manage devices button you have to be the site owner. I found that they had made my wife the site owner. So I got her to log on and the button is there. It looks pretty easy to do as previously described.
> 
> Go to System, and on devices tab to the top right is the button "Manage Devices". Then you choose from the 4 device types, then a pull down shows up with a list of devices you can add.
> 
> I'm going to order another appliance module switch and a light switch and try it. Should get them a week or so.


I got the new items mentioned above, (all on ADT's list) and had no problems adding them to the system. As my wife feared, I have now ordered & added several more light switches and dimmers. Now thinking about the door locks.


----------



## atmv

I would like to add to an outdoor door sensor to my ADT Pulse system so that when my wood side gate is opened or closed, I will be notified, similar to automation for regular door sensors. However, I do not want this sensor to be enabled for the security system since I want to allow my gardener to come through the gate without triggering the alarm. ADT said they don't have door sensors that are weather resistant. Has anyone installed any non-approved device for this functionality? When I do a google search on "ADT outdoor door sensor", I see one is offered by a company called Zions Security Alarms, and that model looks identical to "Honeywell 5816OD Outdoor Wireless Magnetic Contact" that is available on amazon.


----------



## christopherglenn

I am using a few of the "Sensormatic Adt Oc810adt Oc810 Indoor Outdoor Wifi Camera Adt Pulse Ready" off amazon, they are running between $170-210 at the moment. They have a motion sensor, and can be setup to text/email as well as take a picture/clip when motion is detected. I am monitoring my pool, out building and inside garage with them. When the alarm is set they text if motion is detected, to eliminate nuisance texts from texting all the time. The night vision is a big plus.


----------



## Drewsak

I'm hoping someone can help me on here!

I've added 4 cameras and 2 lamp modules to my ADT Pulse on my own. I just ordered the GE Advanced Remote (45601). It's the only remote listed on the ADT web portal when you go into "manage devices" and select "lights, thermostats, etc".

My problem....I cannot figure out to how to program this remote to my Pulse system. As soon as I select the device in the drop down box and click continue, the next instruction is to push the "include" button...well, there is no include button on the remote!?!?! And the instructions that came with the remote do not help with programming to ADT!

So, I'm hoping someone here can provide me with a walk through on how to do this! Haven't been successful finding a walk through on the Internet for this!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## danman1

I've got a similar thought. I just had a ADT pulse system with safeWatch 3000 pad. I had standard security stuff installed by ADT but they wanted 150 for each additional wireless sensor. I asked the tech, and he told me the master install code and left the programming instructions, he said I could add them myself. I've watched a few videos online, but nothing specific to what im trying to do. Im a technical person, programmer by trade, and have done low voltage stuff in the past, so im not unfamiliar, just at a disadvantage with this. I really thought Id log into the GUI and just add the device code and be done with it, but ADT has this stuff locked out or something.

Id like to install 2 more motions 5894pi that i bought online. and a Honeywell 5816OD gate sensor. 

I can get as far as the *56 , but my keypad isn't alpha so it doesn't prompt me or feedback much. 

Does anyone had step by step instructions on how to get these installed? 
Thanks!


----------



## NkySpike

danman1 said:


> I've got a similar thought. I just had a ADT pulse system with safeWatch 3000 pad. I had standard security stuff installed by ADT but they wanted 150 for each additional wireless sensor. I asked the tech, and he told me the master install code and left the programming instructions, he said I could add them myself. I've watched a few videos online, but nothing specific to what im trying to do. Im a technical person, programmer by trade, and have done low voltage stuff in the past, so im not unfamiliar, just at a disadvantage with this. I really thought Id log into the GUI and just add the device code and be done with it, but ADT has this stuff locked out or something.
> 
> Id like to install 2 more motions 5894pi that i bought online. and a Honeywell 5816OD gate sensor.
> 
> I can get as far as the *56 , but my keypad isn't alpha so it doesn't prompt me or feedback much.
> 
> Does anyone had step by step instructions on how to get these installed?
> Thanks!


I justed signed up today to add ADT pulse/video to our system. Been with ADT since 2007, so we got the Free Install (will see). We are keeping the safewatch 3000 pad and replacing the vista 128 panel with a newer panel that will work with the ADT iHub. 

danman1, looks like I'm in the same boat with you when it comes to the keypad. Have you gotten any further with the programming codes? I just hate knowing I can add and remove devices, but unable to get in to do it.

I already have a very large HA system in our house since 2007, Control4. I am only running software 1.8.2 that was last updated back in 2010, because after that Control4 locked their software up where you had to have an assign dealer code to do any real changes. 2010 was also the last time I paid to have a C4 tech do any service, just to added a device $95 hourly rate (done in 35 minutes). After that I was able to get the installers program software and do everything myself since then. 
Once my C4 main controller stops working, my HA system is finished. That is why I'm slowly moving over to work with z wave device.

I just hate knowing I can program the stuff, but not having the access to do it drive me nuts. Again would like to know if you ever found anything more out about getting into the system using with the safewatch 3000 keypad.

Thanks.


----------



## danman1

NkySpike said:


> I justed signed up today to add ADT pulse/video to our system. Been with ADT since 2007, so we got the Free Install (will see). We are keeping the safewatch 3000 pad and replacing the vista 128 panel with a newer panel that will work with the ADT iHub.
> 
> danman1, looks like I'm in the same boat with you when it comes to the keypad. Have you gotten any further with the programming codes? I just hate knowing I can add and remove devices, but unable to get in to do it.
> 
> I already have a very large HA system in our house since 2007, Control4. I am only running software 1.8.2 that was last updated back in 2010, because after that Control4 locked their software up where you had to have an assign dealer code to do any real changes. 2010 was also the last time I paid to have a C4 tech do any service, just to added a device $95 hourly rate (done in 35 minutes). After that I was able to get the installers program software and do everything myself since then.
> Once my C4 main controller stops working, my HA system is finished. That is why I'm slowly moving over to work with z wave device.
> 
> I just hate knowing I can program the stuff, but not having the access to do it drive me nuts. Again would like to know if you ever found anything more out about getting into the system using with the safewatch 3000 keypad.
> 
> Thanks.


I have the programming booklet, and its got a very cryptic key sequence you can enter. I havent gotten it to accept the code for the device yet. Im almost positive the install tech was logged into a "administrative" panel that allowed him to add devices through browser. I cannot find anything online about this, but im sure it exists. The ADT pulse system also has an admin portal if you hit its IP address. 

Its been a few months since ive messed with it, but still need this. I bought the dam sensor on amazon based on the reviews saying it would work on ADT pulse, would like to be able to use it.


----------



## meetball

danman1 said:


> I've got a similar thought. I just had a ADT pulse system with safeWatch 3000 pad. I had standard security stuff installed by ADT but they wanted 150 for each additional wireless sensor. I asked the tech, and he told me the master install code and left the programming instructions, he said I could add them myself. I've watched a few videos online, but nothing specific to what im trying to do. Im a technical person, programmer by trade, and have done low voltage stuff in the past, so im not unfamiliar, just at a disadvantage with this. I really thought Id log into the GUI and just add the device code and be done with it, but ADT has this stuff locked out or something.
> 
> Id like to install 2 more motions 5894pi that i bought online. and a Honeywell 5816OD gate sensor.
> 
> I can get as far as the *56 , but my keypad isn't alpha so it doesn't prompt me or feedback much.
> 
> Does anyone had step by step instructions on how to get these installed?
> Thanks!


The issue is once you are in *56 it becomes a menu based programing sequence. If you would be adding more to your system later on I would recommend you purchase an alpha keypad and just wired it in the panel box. All of these panels are very easy to program even without the installer code. 

To anyone who is looking for a code to get into programing it's very easy to find. All you have to do power cycle the system and hold * and # within a minute of powering up the system. It will display a 20 on the screen. Press #20 and it will read the installer code 1 digit at a time. Once it does the double ding press *99 to exit.


----------



## meetball

I also forgot to mention that if you don't have a alpha keypad you can get around by launching the remote keypad in your pulse.


----------



## danman1

*thanks!*



meetball said:


> I also forgot to mention that if you don't have a alpha keypad you can get around by launching the remote keypad in your pulse.


how do you do that??? Ive got the little netgear 7 inch screen keypad(which used to have a way to add devices, and doesnt anymore.) I thought about trying to hack this thing, since its andriod, I should be able to get to the OS level.

Thanks!


----------



## Gonzonia

I know some other users posted this issue previously. I can't add any devices. The only options I get are below

I am the site owner, so that's not it. While the tech was here today doing the installation I saw all the options when I set up my account and was poking around. Now they are gone. This is a bit upsetting mainly because I was told when I ordered the pulse system that I would be able to add Z-wave devices on my own.


Any suggestions?


----------



## OmegaCard

Gonzonia said:


> I know some other users posted this issue previously. I can't add any devices. The only options I get are below
> 
> I am the site owner, so that's not it. While the tech was here today doing the installation I saw all the options when I set up my account and was poking around. Now they are gone. This is a bit upsetting mainly because I was told when I ordered the pulse system that I would be able to add Z-wave devices on my own.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions?


Just one. Click on the category of the item you want to add. You can add any automation you like (Locks, lights, cameras, switches). However, you'll need an installer code and or installer to add anything to the Alarm level(motion detectors, door sensors...)


----------



## Gonzonia

OmegaCard said:


> Just one. Click on the category of the item you want to add. You can add any automation you like (Locks, lights, cameras, switches). However, you'll need an installer code and or installer to add anything to the Alarm level(motion detectors, door sensors...)


That's the problem though. I ONLY see Touch Screen, Cameras, and Wifi Extenders. I don't want to add anything to the alarm level, just some basic lighting control.


----------



## OmegaCard

Gonzonia said:


> That's the problem though. I ONLY see Touch Screen, Cameras, and Wifi Extenders. I don't want to add anything to the alarm level, just some basic lighting control.


I see. Interesting you're missing the good one that says switches doors thermostats and others. I suspect you din't have any of these installed by the installer and that's why it's not there. I'd call support and they can probably turn it on for you. Once you have it, it's easy to install whatever you want. 

Either way let us know what they say.


----------



## Gonzonia

Yeah, I'll try to find some time this weekend or next week. I emailed but they said I need to call.


----------



## Scraig2259

Has anyone tried to add a Z-Wave motion detector to their AST Pulse system. I have three outdoor Cameras (NV412A-ADT Encoder/Camera) and need to add a trigger to them to enable them to capture video. Any suggestions welcome


----------



## Charles J P

Scraig2259 said:


> Has anyone tried to add a Z-Wave motion detector to their AST Pulse system. I have three outdoor Cameras (NV412A-ADT Encoder/Camera) and need to add a trigger to them to enable them to capture video. Any suggestions welcome


I believe, but am not positive, that you have to have "admin" access into your ADT portal to add any "security" related hardware. You can add light switches, outlets, door locks, etc. to your heart's content but not the sensors.


----------



## dan n.

*admin access*

Every customer should access to their programming menu. You can get the programming guide online and add all the extras you want. There is a way to get into the programming menu, depending on the type of panel you have. Sometimes they will "lock" you out, but there is a way around that too. I've added 10 of my own zones. glass breaks, additional door and window sensors, motion detectors and an external siren. *&^$ charges an arm and a leg, for a simple motion detector they wanted $150 each! No way, did it my self for $37.


----------



## Kenny Baustert

dan n. said:


> Every customer should access to their programming menu. You can get the programming guide online and add all the extras you want. There is a way to get into the programming menu, depending on the type of panel you have. Sometimes they will "lock" you out, but there is a way around that too. I've added 10 of my own zones. glass breaks, additional door and window sensors, motion detectors and an external siren. *&^$ charges an arm and a leg, for a simple motion detector they wanted $150 each! No way, did it my self for $37.


Are you able to see the sensors you installed on the web portal of your pulse system?


----------

